

Rails recipes site Cookpad IPOs - in Japan - jim-greer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/12/a-recipe-site-goes-ipo-in-japan-cookpad/

======
jim-greer
$18.5 million in revenue, presumably mostly from subscriptions. Way to be.

Is this the first IPO for a Rails site?

